# Freedom Boat Club Boat Owners program



## Kdaunoy (Jan 23, 2008)

Freedom Boat Club is looking to add afew boats to the current fleet. FBC's boat owners program can reduce or eliminate expenses on you boat and give you access to the great fleet of boat we currently have in our fleet. visit www.freedomboatclub.com or contact me a [email protected] 504 491 4451 . clubs located across the US and expanding.


----------

